# Milling attachment



## Wagon173 (Dec 19, 2012)

Does anyone have a good yet cheap source for a milling attachment for the small HF 7x10?  I've been looking at the ones on little machine shop but the two that are made for it are in metric.  There is another taig one that is standard buy only has a 1 1/2" Vertical travel.  That seems to be the one I'm leaning toward right now.  I figured I'd ask for some of you seasoned machinists oppinions though before I pull the trigger.  I'm not really looking to spend more than 200 dollars or so or it seems like I'd do better to just save my money and get a mill.  Unfortunately even if I could get one I don't have room for it at the moment.


----------



## n4zou (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't let the metric only milling adaptors prevent you buying and using one. The solution to the metric dial is simple. Use a dial indicator to track it's movement instead of the dial. I use dial indicators instead of the machines dials anyway. Accuracy is greatly improved.


----------



## chucketn (Dec 19, 2012)

Using dial indicators is a great idea! How about starting a thread and posting the technique you use?

I could stand learning how to be more accurate and efficient, other than take a cut, remove work piece, measure, wash, repeat...

In fact, I'll start it off...

Chuck


----------



## ShopShoe (Dec 19, 2012)

Wagon 173,

I'll echo what has already been said. The hobby-level machines and attachments are not perfect. Whether a scale is in metric or inch markings is less of a problem than courseness in manufacture and backlash. Use a dial indicator or plan to get a digital readout.

It is also better (for a hobbyist) to "sneak up" on a measurement. Cut, then stop the machine and measure with an accurate measuring instrument (preferably a micrometer). Take another incremental cut, then measure, etc. You definitely get better skills following this approach.

I recommend the milling attachment anyway if you think you can justify it. I bought one with my 7x mini-lathe and used it until a got a mill. I occasionally find I'd rather use it if the lathe is free and the mill is set up for something tricky that I'd rather not disturb.

I have also used the milling attachment for other types of setups in my shop that involve other than milling on the lathe. It's a pretty good single-dimensional positioner.

My 2 cents: Probably worth 0.002 cents.

--ShopShoe


----------



## sssfox (Dec 19, 2012)

I bought this one:

http://toolsandmore.us/shop-fox-m1026-vertical-slide.aspx

They have the lowest price by far.  They don't keep them in stock, so you have to wait until they come in after you order.  It is sold for a Shop Fox M1015 6" lathe, but the difference between a 6" and 7" lathe is small.  I don't know if the mount spacing is the same for 6" and 7" lathes.  For the price, you could give it a shot.  I think I have a cross slide for a 7" lathe coming in the mail today.  I'll measure it when it gets here and let you know.


----------



## black85vette (Dec 19, 2012)

I got this one:

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1956&category=

Requires making a base/adapter to use on the 7x10 but the plans for the adapter are on the site also.   Limited range but it got the job done until I could get a mill.   For longer cuts I did the cut using the cross feed.  If necessary to do it vertically I did the cuts in segments.  Not optimum but again, it got the job done.


----------



## lensman57 (Dec 19, 2012)

Wagon173 said:


> Does anyone have a good yet cheap source for a milling attachment for the small HF 7x10?  I've been looking at the ones on little machine shop but the two that are made for it are in metric.  There is another taig one that is standard buy only has a 1 1/2" Vertical travel.  That seems to be the one I'm leaning toward right now.  I figured I'd ask for some of you seasoned machinists oppinions though before I pull the trigger.  I'm not really looking to spend more than 200 dollars or so or it seems like I'd do better to just save my money and get a mill.  Unfortunately even if I could get one I don't have room for it at the moment.


 
Hi,

I have 4 lathes, a Taig, Sherline , Sieg C1 and a Myford Ml7. I have as many so called milling attachment of correponding makes. I have yet to use one with satsfactory results. I am not saying that other people have not used them succsessfully but not me. If you just want to learn about simple milling these will do, anything serious and complicated , forget it.
For onething,  just getting the thing to be true to the ways and the axis is a task in itself and then you have minimal travel.

Regards,

A.G


----------



## Wagon173 (Dec 19, 2012)

N4zou, that's actually a great idea!  Shoe, thanks for the info.  I can definitely justify it.  If all else fails, I'll sell plasma so the wife will never know the difference haha.  SssFox, What is the vertical travel on that one?  Is it sturdy enough for a decent cut in aluminum?  I was leaned toward the little machine shop series because I'd read some pretty good reviews on them and they weren't too terribly expensive.  But for 80 bucks, the one you suggested would be awesome!  Black, thanks for the heads up but after the shopfox one and n4zou's advice, I think I'm going to go for the metric big brother or the shop fox once I figure out the vertical travel though.  Lensman, I've actually heard similar things from several people about the milling attachments.  But I've also seen some absolutely fantastic work result from them.  Being that shop space (a small spare bedroom) is quite limited right now and I'm still a beginner, I'm going to roll the dice on the attachment.  Ideally I'd like a mill that has a foot of clearance so I can fit small engines, motorcycle or otherwise, in it.  So I don't see much point in spending >600 on a mill that will fit in the space I currently have only to move this summer and have to turn around and spend twice that.  I don't think I have that much plasma, brother!  haha  Thanks y'all for your advice.  Sssfox, I'm going to try to get some info on that thing from google and such but if you could let me know what the travel on it is and what you think of it that would be awesome!  Take care guys!  Thanks again.


----------



## sssfox (Dec 19, 2012)

Wagon173 said:


> SssFox, What is the vertical travel on that one?  Is it sturdy enough for a decent cut in aluminum? .....  Sssfox, I'm going to try to get some info on that thing from google and such but if you could let me know what the travel on it is and what you think of it that would be awesome!  Take care guys!  Thanks again.



It's the same item as this one,  it is just the Shop Fox version, so the specs are the same, 3-3/4" travel:

http://www.micromark.com/Milling-Attachment-for-85181-Micro-Lathe,10386.html

I have mounted it, but haven't used it yet.  It is very well built and sturdy.  I adjusted the gib so it doesn't have any play.

This company is about 50 miles from me and I picked up this item personally.  The husband and wife that run it are very nice and helpful.  I looked all over the internet for accessories for the Shop Fox M1015 or a clone and not many companies carry them.  This one is by far the cheapest.

Steve Fox


----------



## lensman57 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Wagon173,

I have both of those that have been suggested. Of the two the Taig is more precise, the other one is for a Sieg C1, the problem with this one is first, it is so front heavy that by the time you put a decent milling vice and the obligatory clamps on, the weight overhanging the front will tilt the croos slide forwardin a twisting motion, you will have to constantly lock the gibs on the saddle. The gib on the attachment is also weak and there is slop in there unless you tighten it up proper in which case it is difficult to move. The Taig has limited travel in comparison.

Please take your time and do your research, I ended up buying a Sieg X1L milling machine a couple of years ago, agricultural but cheap and workable within its limits, it even drills like a small drill press and does not take much space.

Regards,

A.G


----------



## sssfox (Dec 19, 2012)

Wagon173,

I don't think it would be practical to mount the milling attachment I suggested.  I think you could do it, but it would be more work than practical and it wouldn't be adjustable when you were done.

I found a site where the guy removed the compound slide, bought a 3x3 angle bracket and attached the compound slide to it.  He attached a drill press to the compound and used that for a milling attachment.

It's almost halfway down this page:

http://www.varmintal.com/alath.htm

It appears to me to be about the same or less work and a lot cheaper.

Steve Fox


----------



## bazmak (Jan 12, 2013)

Its cheap and easy to make your own vertical slide using the compound slide
See bazmak in diary of a sieg lathe or other websites on mini lathes
i can email photos if you are interested Barry


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 12, 2013)

Here's a simple one I made years ago before I could afford a mill, pretty simple:


----------



## gus (Jan 12, 2013)

Just for fun.planning to make one for myself.Lots of dovetail milling required and final fitting and scraping to mate contact faces. My mini mill takes too long to mill bigger pieces.Set-up & Alignment is a must when you install Milling attachment on to cross slide.
Buying Milling Attachment will cost US$199.95 exclusive of DHL with 14 lbs. A cheap and nasty MA cost US$69 exclusive of DHL  
So I have to DIY.DHL will be a bomb as I live in faraway Singapore.

HI Gurus. Foto attached. Please give me your 2 cents worth. By the time I DIY it, there will be deviation and very much subjected to material available and to meet my requirements


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jan 13, 2013)

sssfox said:


> It's the same item as this one,  it is just the Shop Fox version, so the specs are the same, 3-3/4" travel:
> 
> http://www.micromark.com/Milling-Attachment-for-85181-Micro-Lathe,10386.html
> 
> ...


love this link


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jan 13, 2013)

n4zou said:


> Don't let the metric only milling adaptors prevent you buying and using one. The solution to the metric dial is simple. Use a dial indicator to track it's movement instead of the dial. I use dial indicators instead of the machines dials anyway. Accuracy is greatly improved.


I did purchasse a metric one then remove the wheels with metric mark
made the same piece out of aluminuim and then used the dial gauge and mark it in thousand.
works grate


----------



## gus (Jan 13, 2013)

bazmak said:


> Its cheap and easy to make your own vertical slide using the compound slide
> See bazmak in diary of a sieg lathe or other websites on mini lathes
> i can email photos if you are interested Barry



Hi Bazmak,
Fotos, please. Need some foto input. Plan to make a very simple milling attachment.


----------

